# Fresh Find: 1976 Schwinn Scrambler



## sworley (Mar 9, 2022)

As part of any good road trip, scouring the local ads at the destination is a must. Ahead of a recent trip to Minneapolis, I messaged the seller of this '76 Scrambler prior to our arrival and even though the ad was 21 weeks old and the bike very reasonably priced, thankfully it was still available. 

I am excited to get back on a ray after selling my '76 Kool Lemon Deluxe locally last summer. These early Scramblers are some of my favorite riding rays due to their rugged looks, lower gearing, and cross brace box bars. The lower gearing gets off the line quicker and my cycling style has no troubles spinning to near an aorta floating redline. The braced bars help keep everything together when really givin'er. Silver mist/black is a great color, too. 

The plan is to clean it up and source some NOS top tube scrambler decals and possibly a "scrambler" crossbar pad. I love black oxide Ashtabula so this will also be a great canvas to hang any upgrades. Original pedals were included, I just didn't put them back on for the photos here. Should be a fun and easy project, the bike is very complete and nothing is stuck on it. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

Awesome score! I like it! 👍


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 9, 2022)

I really like it , I myself have two Scramblers set aside that need attention a 75 silver mist and 79 that someone sprayed all black , these early bmx pieces of history have always had a special place in my recollection of my childhood. 
P.s. if you find a good source for decals, please let me know. 

Rafael


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I really like it , I myself have two Scramblers set aside that need attention a 75 silver mist and 79 that someone sprayed all black , these early bmx pieces of history have always had a special place in my recollection of my childhood.
> P.s. if you find a good source for decals, please let me know.
> 
> Rafael








						VeloCals
					






					velocals.com
				




here are a few that might be what you are seeking...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> VeloCals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you much, I'll definitely check them out !

Rafael


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Thank you much, I'll definitely check them out !
> 
> Rafael



No sweat Brother! 👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 9, 2022)

this advertisement is currently in the "*Most Recent BUY IT NOW Items Listed on eBay" *at the top of the page


----------



## nick tures (Mar 9, 2022)

i do look for local ads awell when i go places, nice find looks like a easy clean up !!


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 18, 2022)

If you want a black oxide Schwinn stamped Ashtabula stem I’ve got one I’d sell… even marked 76 I believe. Lmk and I’ll get you more pictures. Since taken off of this bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2022)

Sweet, brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 21, 2022)

sworley said:


> As part of any good road trip, scouring the local ads at the destination is a must. Ahead of a recent trip to Minneapolis, I messaged the seller of this '76 Scrambler prior to our arrival and even though the ad was 21 weeks old and the bike very reasonably priced, thankfully it was still available.
> 
> I am excited to get back on a ray after selling my '76 Kool Lemon Deluxe locally last summer. These early Scramblers are some of my favorite riding rays due to their rugged looks, lower gearing, and cross brace box bars. The lower gearing gets off the line quicker and my cycling style has no troubles spinning to near an aorta floating redline. The braced bars help keep everything together when really givin'er. Silver mist/black is a great color, too.
> 
> ...



So not all Scramblers came with a black crank? Did they all come with Black stem?


----------



## sworley (Mar 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> So not all Scramblers came with a black crank? Did they all come with Black stem?



I think some did and some didn’t over the years 75 through 80? There were variations in the sprocket used, too.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 3, 2022)

sworley said:


> As part of any good road trip, scouring the local ads at the destination is a must. Ahead of a recent trip to Minneapolis, I messaged the seller of this '76 Scrambler prior to our arrival and even though the ad was 21 weeks old and the bike very reasonably priced, thankfully it was still available.
> 
> I am excited to get back on a ray after selling my '76 Kool Lemon Deluxe locally last summer. These early Scramblers are some of my favorite riding rays due to their rugged looks, lower gearing, and cross brace box bars. The lower gearing gets off the line quicker and my cycling style has no troubles spinning to near an aorta floating redline. The braced bars help keep everything together when really givin'er. Silver mist/black is a great color, too.
> 
> ...



Are the grips on your bike original? Could I get some close ups of the correct grips? Mine is a "75 would they be the same? @birdzgarage @sworley


----------



## sworley (Sep 3, 2022)

Sorry, @coasterbrakejunkie1969 this bike is long gone. IIRC these were Hunt Wilde grips so who knows if OG or not. I’d check the Schwinn catalog specs for 75 if I were you. Good luck!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 3, 2022)

I think the hunt wildes are original.my silver 75 had em.my gold one has aftermarket bmx grips


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 3, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> If you want a black oxide Schwinn stamped Ashtabula stem I’ve got one I’d sell… even marked 76 I believe. Lmk and I’ll get you more pictures. Since taken off of this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1591171
> 
> View attachment 1591172



Sense I have had so many inquiry’s, the stem is long since sold.


----------

